# Cheapest Full HD monitor WITH HDMI



## happy17292 (Mar 7, 2013)

hi, my friend wants to buy a Full HD monitor with HDMI port in lowest possible price. he doesn't care about LED or LCD. but it must have a HDMI port.
 he'll buy it online so it should be available on the sites like flipkart, infibeam etc.

plz suggest


----------



## RCuber (Mar 7, 2013)

What size is he looking for and whats his budget?


----------



## happy17292 (Mar 7, 2013)

budget is 7.5k, can extend to 8.5k only if there is nothing in 7k price range. he's looking for 20" or bigger.

budget is 7.5k, can extend to 8.5k only if there is nothing in 7k price range. he's looking for 20" or bigger.


----------



## giprabu (Mar 7, 2013)

Benq G2220HD ...


----------



## happy17292 (Mar 7, 2013)

giprabu said:


> Benq G2220HD ...



it lacks hdmi


----------



## sky770 (Mar 10, 2013)

happy17292 said:


> it lacks hdmi



I am also looking for a monitor having an HDMI, VGA (pref. and a DVI port) input ports; budget being <=8k INR

Though, screen size is not my criteria..
I have found: 
iBall 21.5 inch LED - Sparkle 2151 Monitor : Listed for 7992 INR on Flipkart (brand might be a concern..but reviews are +ve so far)

Can someone share some info for any other monitors?
Thanks..


----------

